# Stopped before I started?



## Ronin74 (Apr 15, 2009)

Due to a recent change in my family's situation, I'm looking at the slight possiblity of not being able to pursue my goals the way I had planned- basically, I may have to put in more hours at work, and possibly say good-bye to joining the gym I had intended to train at.

Now, I had no intention of being some kind of world champion, but I was hoping to train and occassionally test my self out in some smokers, or even something really low-key. However, with the chance that I might not get to join that gym (and 24 Hour Fitness being my only remaining option), I'm trying to figure out sort of a "back-up" plan to return to and continue my training on some level.

I'm guessing I'll be looking at a combination of training solo, and finding a training partner (or a few) to help with drills.

Any thoughts on how I might make this work IF it comes to this?


----------



## jarrod (Apr 15, 2009)

what style/sports are you looking to train?    

sorry to hear about your situation.  i guess you can look at it as an opportunity to develop persistence in achieving your goals.  

jf


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 15, 2009)

jarrod said:


> what style/sports are you looking to train?
> 
> sorry to hear about your situation. i guess you can look at it as an opportunity to develop persistence in achieving your goals.
> 
> jf


Originally, I planned on getting into MMA as the gym I hoped to join offered Boxing, Muay Thai, BJJ, as well as an MMA class.

It's not totally set in stone yet, but I needed to be realistic about the possiblity of my training not going the way I hoped. It would definitely be a test of persistence. If things do go the way of training solo, I may have to invest in a heavybag/speedbag stand, as well as refitting the chains on my heavybag so it can double as a crude throwing/grappling dummy.

I'm just not sure how I should structure my workouts.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 15, 2009)

first of all, a lot of people are going to post pointing out that you need a qualified instructor & all that, which is certainly ideal.  but if i were in your shoes i'd focus on boxing.  the fundamentals of boxing are comparatively easy to pick up, & with proper sparring equipment it's fairly injury free, so long as you & a buddy aren't really trying to knock each other out.  if you got some good videos, & maybe a private lesson once a month or so with a good coach, i think you could acquire a decent boxing skill set without fully belong to a gym.  not only is it a bit easier to pick up, but it is one hell of a foundation as well if you're going to do mma later.  who knows? it may be a blessing in disguise that helps you get a head start when you do get into mma training.  

jf


----------



## Carol (Apr 15, 2009)

That's something I know all too well.  I work 4pm to Midnight, so I'm working when most schools teach.

What I would recommend is wait to see if, when, and how your schedule changes.  Once you know what is going on...go around to different schools and see if they offer training when you are available.

Don't rely on what the school's website has to say...go in to the school and ask in person, and see what the instructors have to say.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 15, 2009)

jarrod said:


> first of all, a lot of people are going to post pointing out that you need a qualified instructor & all that, which is certainly ideal.


I'd say it's probably more than ideal. I guess I forgot to mention though, that if things go this route, my work schedule won't allow me to be able to train regularly or with a fixed routine. Given how work is, in all probability, I'll be working during the times I would've been training. I'd probably be able to squeeze in a private lesson here and there, but at best, that's a big maybe.

I did have a boxing coach a few years back, but I believe he moved out of town. In any case, I can work a lot of the stuff he showed me- and if I can find the right kind of training partner(s) (like folks with a VERY flexible schedule), I can work some of the focus mitt drills with them.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 15, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> That's something I know all too well. I work 4pm to Midnight, so I'm working when most schools teach.
> 
> What I would recommend is wait to see if, when, and how your schedule changes. Once you know what is going on...go around to different schools and see if they offer training when you are available.
> 
> Don't rely on what the school's website has to say...go in to the school and ask in person, and see what the instructors have to say.


Oddly enough, I did that research as well in case I'd have to adjust my schedule. Sadly, nothing fits with the local gyms. Early classes are far enough that I'd probably be late for work. Later classes were far enough that I'd be late for class.


----------

